# Wanted - saddle fitter - Cumbria



## Reacher (4 November 2017)

I have a very good saddle fitter who travels up from Preston but I have been waiting for 2 1/2 months for an appointment and I am getting concerned that they are too busy to travel up and that my saddle may no longer fit.
Can anyone recommend someone who would travel to penrith or carlisle or Kendal or barrow
( I'm wanting personal experience please  rather than just picking someone off Master saddler website)
I am already aware of Ruth Clark
Thanks


----------



## PapaverFollis (4 November 2017)

Was just about to say that a group of people at my yard have recently used Ruth Clark and all seemed very happy but then saw you are already aware of her. Does Right Rite Equestrian fit Wow saddles? Liz Park? I can't remember her  name but know someone who got a Wow saddle fitted by her and is very happy. Wow though. So a specific brand and expensive!

Edited to add... and you want your saddle checked not a new saddle so that makes my contribution useless! :lol: sorry!


----------



## Reacher (4 November 2017)

Thanks PF, the saddle has been widened a few times so if he has got wider we might end up needing new one.
Ruth seems to be the main one around here but I can't find her on the saddle fitters database.


----------



## PapaverFollis (4 November 2017)

That's a bit strange but I've no idea what her credentials are, just that everyone seems to be using her at the moment. I also, to my slight shame, have no clue what credentials a saddle fitter needs to be legit. :lol:


----------



## countryal (6 November 2017)

We've used http://www.ponycobandhorsesaddles.com/  they were really useful, and travelled out to us in Cumbria!


----------



## Reacher (6 November 2017)

PapaverFollis said:



			That's a bit strange but I've no idea what her credentials are, just that everyone seems to be using her at the moment. I also, to my slight shame, have no clue what credentials a saddle fitter needs to be legit. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I think anyone who feels like it can fit a saddle but to be a Qualified Saddle Fitter you need to do the courses / exams on the mastersaddlers website and be listed on the website.


----------



## Reacher (6 November 2017)

countryal said:



			We've used http://www.ponycobandhorsesaddles.com/  they were really useful, and travelled out to us in Cumbria!
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks Countryal, I will look them up


----------

